# Social behavior



## Purbrookian (Sep 4, 2016)

If questions about mixes are permitted......

Our Buddy came from a shelter a week ago, and is a 36-pound Vizsla mix, two years old. He is a delightful pet, but hasn't yet learned how to meet and greet other dogs we encounter. 

He leaps and tries to rush at them; I have him sit until the dog passes, but the moment we start off he's crazy to get at him again.

Seems he only wants to play - no apparent aggession - but I'd appreciate advice on calming him down around other dogs.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Not uncommon for young ones to be that way.
Maybe try and find some dogs with the same temperament for him to play with.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

Purbrookian said:


> If questions about mixes are permitted......
> 
> Our Buddy came from a shelter a week ago, and is a 36-pound Vizsla mix, two years old. He is a delightful pet, but hasn't yet learned how to meet and greet other dogs we encounter.
> 
> ...


You are doing the right thing by having him sit until the other dog passes by.

I suggest also do the following:

1. Get your dog's attention while sitting beside you at all times. Reward/pay with high value treat immediately as soon as his attention is on you. No distraction at this time. Repeat a number of times, prolonging the duration of his sit, again pay with treat if he complies. Paying should be continuous and all through out whenever he complies but use tiny bit of treat. Release him (using word or words, such as free). Repeat exercise.

2. Introduce dogs in the exercise (distraction). You may have to ask folks with dogs to help out in the exercise. Have him sit beside you and praise whenever he focuses attention on you. Use marker word or words (such as "here" or "watch me") and praise whenever he looks at you. Now have the other dog pass by (without saying hello) and make sure your dog still focuses on you. Praise and release. Repeat a number of times.

3. Other dogs stopping and saying hello. This may be the hardest part of the training (most cases anyway). Have your dog sit, praise and reward. Have the other dog stop in front of you and your dog, as soon as your dog looks at the other dog and you feel a slight tension on the leash use the marker word to get his attention. Praise and pay your dog when he turns he attention on you. Repeat and release.

Second part of this step. Saying hello to other dogs. As soon as you release your dog,
slowly let the other dog approach. A slight tension on the leash would require using your markers words to get his attention to prevent rushing and jumping on the other dog. Praise and pay whenever he complies (not jumping). Again this may take a while.

Hope this helps.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ask away. 
We have members that have possible Vizsla mixes. 
I even post about my foster dogs on the forum. Some are vizsla, and some have a very slight chance of being part vizsla.
Others are for sure something else.


----------

